# Are Yongnuo flashes/speedlites worth buying???



## BuS_RiDeR

I was looking at the Yongnuo 565 flash. It's WAY less expensive then the Canon EX580ii... 

I'm on a budget. But I don't want to sacrifice too much. They get good reviews on YouTube for the most par... 

Opinions?


----------



## ecphoto

BuS_RiDeR said:


> I was looking at the Yongnuo 565 flash. It's WAY less expensive then the Canon EX580ii...
> 
> I'm on a budget. But I don't want to sacrifice too much. They get good reviews on YouTube for the most par...
> 
> Opinions?



It depends, are you doing any commissioned work? If your getting paid to shoot things, it could be bad.

I've been buying chinese made equipment for about 5 years now. What I've learned is that you get what you pay for. I use the yongnuo and meike stuff on occasion. I have 3 MK410 flashes for my strobist work. I would only trust them for manual mode and in a controlled environment. Reason being that you have occasional misfires and inconsistent recycling times pretty often.

I'm on a tight budget too, so I sprang for the 430EX II. I use it on camera when I need it not to fail and for it to talk to the camera with out any glitches. 

I would say buy at least one quality unit from Canon and then buy any others you need from yongnuo.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

<QUOTE>It depends, are you doing any commissioned work? If your getting paid to shoot things, it could be bad.

I've been buying chinese made equipment for about 5 years now. What I've learned is that you get what you pay for. I use the yongnuo and meike stuff on occasion. I have 3 MK410 flashes for my strobist work. I would only trust them for manual mode and in a controlled environment. Reason being that you have occasional misfires and inconsistent recycling times pretty often.

I'm on a tight budget too, so I sprang for the 430EX II. I use it on camera when I need it not to fail and for it to talk to the camera with out any glitches. 

I would say buy at least one quality unit from Canon and then buy any others you need from yongnuo.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2[/QUOTE]

Thank you. I apreciate the feedback.


----------



## Denon

I also have a couple Yongnuo speedlites and I think they work great for some occasions. I use them for the most part in controlled enviroment(strobist/"studio" and automotive) and I haven't had any problems with them but I would probably go for a unit from Canon/Nikon if you are shooting in less controlled environment or doing paid work.


----------



## goodguy

Well I bought the Yongnuo YN468-II and it fills 100% of my needs, actually even more then that, so far when on manual I didn't use it on full blast because it over exposed my pic so its got plenty of power.
My flash has TTL so it really is an awesome flash for very little money, it cost me 84$ shipping included so I am sure the 656 (which I think is a model above mine) will be all that you need.


----------



## KmH

I had a manual mode only Yougnuo YN-460 II. For the price it did what it was supposed to do.
It did not deliver as much power as it claimed it would, and every time I opened or closed the battery compartment door I was afraid it would break.

As far as the Youngnuo units that claim they can do eTTL or iTTL, someone who has used those will have to chime in. I think Buckster may use those.

You'll want to make sure the flash head can zoom, and it's very helpful if a bounce card is built in.


----------



## Qveon

ecphoto said:


> I'm on a tight budget too, so I sprang for the 430EX II. I use it on camera when I need it not to fail and for it to talk to the camera with out any glitches.
> I would say buy at least one quality unit from Canon and then buy any others you need from yongnuo.



This sums up my reply too. I have 1 430exii, 2x YN560 II, & 2x Neewer TT560 and actually i used my YN560 II's at a fashion show and i only outshot my higher ratioed flash in one picture out of the hundreds i took off the runway. IMO for price they more then exceeded my expectations. The Neewers lack features and power so those are my learning strobes. But anytime i desire reliability/HSS/TTL i use the canon "just cause" it cost the most so I baby it more.


----------



## Buckster

My 2 Yongnuo YN-565EX flashes have been just as reliable as my 2 genuine Canon 580EXII flashes.  I don't hesitate to use them for anything, paid or unpaid.


----------



## JacaRanda

My 565ex gets the most use.  My 430ex II rarely (only if I need two flashes).  I wish I would have purchased two Yongnuo's, instead of the 430 ex.


----------



## jdsfighter

I have 2 560s and 1 565, all three work superb, I've used them indoor and outdoor now. Granted I've had them less than I month, but I've now used them on 2 paid shoots, and about 20 different experiments, recycle times are lightning fast, and they go off every single time without a hitch. Only time I run into issues is when batteries are low. Which reminds me, about time to order some eneloop batteries, I've now sunk in close to $60 worth of batteries between the three.
*
EDIT: *As for the eTTL, I rarely use it, but it seems fairly reliable to me. Works just as well if not better than ever Canon 430 or 580 I've ever tried.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR

Thanks for the input everyone. Especially those that use the 565. I appreciate it.


----------



## sactown024

I have the new yongnuo ettl flash and it is just as good as the canon version. Ettl works fine although ettl sucks in general. I have the yongnuo ettl triggers as well and they have never missed fired once.... the build quality is amazing and plenty of power, don't buy cannon it's a complete ripoff unless you want the status symbol.


----------



## jwbryson1

I have 2 YN 560 Mark I units, and 2 YN 560 Mark II units.  I prefer the Mark II units because the adjustments are more intuitive, but I have never had a problem with any of them.  In fact, I've had a few issues with my Nikon SB-700 and it's name brand.

So, I would never hesitate to recommend the Yongnuo flashes.  Yes, the 560's are manual only but I prefer that.  The are solidly built, inexpensive, reliable and trustworthy.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Derrel

You could ask this guy....he might be able to give you a user's point of view...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...32-yongnuo-565ex-fire-itself-nikon-d3100.html

David Hobby at the Strobist blogspot doesn't recommend Yongy products because of their lack of warranty support and high failure rate.


----------



## Tiller

I have the 568. It's always worked flawlessly for me so far. I wouldn't hesitate using it in any situation.


----------



## HughGuessWho

I have about a half dozen Yongnuo flashes and the same for triggers. Granted, they are certainly no pro grade stuff, but I have had zero issues with either.


----------



## Buckster

Derrel said:


> You could ask this guy....he might be able to give you a user's point of view...
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...32-yongnuo-565ex-fire-itself-nikon-d3100.html


It'll be interesting to see how that develops.  My bet is user error of some sort.



Derrel said:


> David Hobby at the Strobist blogspot doesn't recommend Yongy products because of their lack of warranty support and high failure rate.


Which is ironic, considering that his followers on the Strobist Flickr Group use them like crazy with no problems to speak of.

I guess they don't count though.  I guess their actual experience is discounted as simply anecdotal, while any words from Hobby himself are all that and a bag of chips, even after those who cite this particular anti-Yongnuo word from Hobby have in other places trashed plenty of things about Hobby and his choices, showing their respect for what he has to say is purely subjective, depending solely on whether they think they can use what he says to try to make their case for them.

You know what else is funny?  Read his actual review; The one that starts right after his "Update - it's a dog" that's based on hearsay from ONE RETAILER in Europe.  And what do we know about this ONE retailer?  Anything?  Do we know they're not getting paid by Nikon, Canon or both to promote the "genuine" products?  Do we even know it's a real retailer, and not just somebody trying to poison the well?

Tell you what, read the whole review, where everything about the flash is outstanding per Hobby, before he decides to "Update" it as a dog.  Read his initial review of this "dog" of a flash: Strobist: Test Drive: Yongnuo YN-560

Now, take into account that was written almost three years ago, about ONE of their products, and that they've come a long way on much-improved gear they've come out with since then, and pair that actual review from Hobby with the many actual users on his Strobist group happily using the hell out of them day after day, month after month, going into years now, and try to figure out where the "dog" part comes into play.

Same thing is happening here on this forum and photo forums all over the net, and blogs, and Youtube videos, and word of mouth; A LOT of people are using them and like them, while very few are reporting any actual problems with them.

For a "dog" with a supposed "high failure rate", one would think that just the opposite would be happening with the users, and those users would thus be warning others to stay away from the products, rather than embracing them and touting how glad they are that they got them and highly recommending them to others.  It's amazing how many people who actually use them every day say they've never had a single failure - ever - unless it was user error.  That's been my experience with them for the year and a half I've been using two of them and 8 YN triggers as well - not a single failure.

Sure, there are instances on the net of complaints, failures, plenty of user-errors too, same as you see from any techie product, especially when fanbois of opposing competing companies products are weighing in to take a dump on them.  But the overwhelming responses to the Yongnuo gear are very positive, which is why using them is catching on like wildfire.

Funny how that works.

Oh, and there's a rumour being floated by the opposing fanbois that they have no warrantee support (see above quote from Derrell as an example), so if you get a lemon, you're just stuck with it - throw it away and buy another - that's why they're so cheap. Hobby in his "it's a dog" "Update" cites the 30 days to retailers even, which doesn't provide enough time to find out it's a lemon and send it back.

Truth is, they come with a standard one year warrantee, like most tech gadgets.  Hobby even wrote in his original review: 





> Where to Buy
> 
> No brainer -- get it direct from the factory on eBay. Why? Well, *there's the one-year warranty* for starters. It's not as long as the LP160 (2 years) but still very good.



Funny how that works too.

Bottom line: I smell a _*whole bunch*_ of bullsch!t surrounding these products coming from a _*very small*_ contingent of non-users, but unless the overwhelming numbers of actual users are in on a giant conspiracy to cover up how horrible these things are for some insane and inexplicable reason, then that pungent scent drifting through the air is exactly what it smells like, and the breeze seems to be blowing from a place called Brand-Name Fanboi Camp.


----------



## Buckster

HughGuessWho said:


> I have about a half dozen Yongnuo flashes and the same for triggers. Granted, they are certainly no pro grade stuff, but I have had zero issues with either.


Tell us the differences you've found between them and "pro grade stuff" please.


----------



## HughGuessWho

Buckster said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have about a half dozen Yongnuo flashes and the same for triggers. Granted, they are certainly no pro grade stuff, but I have had zero issues with either.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us the differences you've found between them and "pro grade stuff" please.
Click to expand...

Oh boy, I feel a bashing coming on. Buckster, I am in complete agreement with you every time this subject comes up.
However, since you asked...
1) You cannot select zones with the Yongnuo RF-603, though I have several of them, use them all the time and said above that I have had zero issues with them.
2) You can't control flash output with the Yongnuo RF-603, though I have several of them, use them all the time and said above that I have had zero issues with them.
3) The YN560 Flash for Canon only has fractions of output option instead of "stops"  though I have several of them, use them all the time and said above that I have had zero issues with them.

I could go on, but it is pointless. I have them, use them and recommend them though they DO NOT have features and functions that some more expensive options.

May I be pardoned, please?


----------



## Buckster

No bashing coming at all.  Those are good points.  I just think it's good for us to be clear in what we're saying if we want to truly be helpful to others.

On the RF-603 triggers, being completely manual, I'm not sure how zone control would be implemented in any case.  Still, it's worth noting that if you really wanted to, you can get zone power control with Yongnuo gear, and I even found it on the Strobist blog, which took me to the Strobist user group, which took me to the actual hack, which I noted in a thread here on TPF: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/lighting-hardware/294511-brilliant-wow.html

That takes care of 1 and 2 without blowing a large wad of cash.

On point 3, you may well be correct.  I use both 2 genuine Canon 580EXII and 2 YN565EX flashes, and they all have the same power settings, shown as fractions of full power, not "stops" per se, though you could no doubt calculate it out by the GN, I guess.  so they're all: 1, 1/2, 1/4, 1/8...1/128, each with increments of 2 +/- fractional power position points in between; +/-0.3, +/-0.7, (next full number = 0.0 again)

I don't see how the genuine Canon outshines the YN on that aspect.

ETA: By the way, now that someone's hacked zone control into the YN gear, chances are good that YN themselves will soon be offering a line of triggers that feature it from the factory, if they don't already.


----------



## Derrel

Yongnuo flashes and triggers, "with no problems to speak of"....

That is a simply *HILARIOUS*, ridiculous claim Buckster!Absolutly fricking HILARIOUS!!!!

The web is filled with reports of broken down Yongnowhere gear. Bad triggers. Busted flashes. DOA units. Falsified Guide Numbers in their advertising. No warranty repair. Flashes that last one week, or one month, to one year, then crap out. So, you send it back to China for replacement!

"no problems" with *some* of their stuff, yes. But "no problems" as a whole for the Yongnowhere brands?  Umm, sorry, but that's not true; Yongy has tons of problems with quality control.

David Hobby spends most of his waking life dealing with the "Strobist" crowd and their legions of followers...he is fully, as in "fully" aware of the many problems that cheap Chinese knock-off flash gear suffers from.

I find it funny that people say, "buy good glass!" and then want to buy the cheapest, most poorly-built flash gear they can possibly find. If you want to talk about David Hobby's legions of followers, maybe you ought to see what he, himself, has to say about Yongnowhere flash gear???

Yongnuo Tweets | David Hobby Twitter

Strobist: Test Drive: Yongnuo YN-560

Strobist: What China Doesn't Understand


----------



## Derrel

[h=2]*Yongnuo Tweets* by @strobist[/h]&#8220;*YongNuo* flash with built-in radio (YN560-III) goes on sale today. Good luck to all who enter the*YongNuo* quality control lottery!&#8221;
Jan 18 &#8226; View Details 







&#8220;*YongNuo*'s slogan should be. "For the price of one reliable flash, you can get THREE *YongNuo*flashes!"&#8221;
Dec 9 &#8226; View Details 







&#8220;(And I only tweet that b/c I often get comments like this: "DO NOT PUBLISH: When are you gonna review the new *YongNuo* [insert model# here]")&#8221;
Dec 9 &#8226; View Details 







&#8220;After using 3 *YongNuo* flashes last week, here's my until-further-notice review for ANY YN flash: "There's a reason they are so inexpensive."&#8221;
Dec 9 &#8226; View Details 










[h=3]Flickr: Discussing Yongnuo YN568ex - Disappointing Low Output in Strobist.com[/h]Interesting: Is *YongNuo* fudging their guide number on the YN568?
Oct 20 &#8226; View Details ​​


----------



## Buckster




----------



## Buckster

Wow!  A handful of tweets from one guy you rarely ever agree with on anything, PLUS a handful of anecdotal stories about the VAST NUMBERS of dissatisfied customers from you.  That's impressive! 2 guys with tweets and stories of impending doom toward those contemplating the purchase and use of Yongnuo gear.

Vs. stuff like this:







Those ratings aren't a fluke.  They're statistical samples of hundreds of real users weighing in.  That's polling data.

And before you give us your standard "McDonalds sells a lot too - Duh!" rant, do it knowing that I'm going to counter with the FACT that it satisfies MILLIONS at a good price who don't NEED filet mignon at every lunch break AND that your beloved APPLE Brand ALSO sells MILLIONS.  Selling a lot of units doesn't make something great; You're right, but it doesn't automatically make it crap either, so it's a moot point for you to throw out there like a grenade as if it's a valid defense every time too.

Derrel, buddy, you know I love you and agree with a LOT of what you say.  Same with David Hobby.  But seriously, you can both go pound salt on this particular issue.  It's running you both over like a freight train, and you don't have the good sense to get off the tracks.

At least Hobby has the good sense not to waltz into the midst of the Strobist group and start bashing the products that people there use and say are working well for them, from Yongnuo products to toilet paper rolls as DIY snoots.  You don't see him in there jumping on posts that are pro-YN gear with a link to his blog post calling them "dogs".  You don't see him in there arguing that YN products suck with people who say they haven't had a single problem with them.

Take the hint.  The world is changing.

ETA: By the way, don't think I didn't notice that you took my statement, "no problems to speak of" out of context by snipping it out of the sentence it was in, which reads in full, "Which is ironic, considering that *his followers on the Strobist Flickr Group use them like crazy with no problems to speak of*."  See, the members of the Strobist group have enough experience that they don't make a lot of noob user-errors with the gear they're using, so you don't see them fumbling about and trying to figure out how to use it and then complaining that it sucks.

See how that works?  To use your word for it: "Hilarious".

In future, you might want to restrict your building of strawmen on the snipped phrases of people who won't notice such deceitful practices.  That way, it will continue to be "hilarious".


----------



## Qveon

HughGuessWho said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have about a half dozen Yongnuo flashes and the same for triggers. Granted, they are certainly no pro grade stuff, but I have had zero issues with either.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us the differences you've found between them and "pro grade stuff" please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy, I feel a bashing coming on. Buckster, I am in complete agreement with you every time this subject comes up.
> However, since you asked...
> 1) You cannot select zones with the Yongnuo RF-603, though I have several of them, use them all the time and said above that I have had zero issues with them.
> 2) You can't control flash output with the Yongnuo RF-603, though I have several of them, use them all the time and said above that I have had zero issues with them.
> 3) The YN560 Flash for Canon only has fractions of output option instead of "stops"  though I have several of them, use them all the time and said above that I have had zero issues with them.
> 
> I could go on, but it is pointless. I have them, use them and recommend them though they DO NOT have features and functions that some more expensive options.
> 
> May I be pardoned, please?
Click to expand...

Have you looked at the 622c triggers?


----------



## Geaux

Have had a 460ii for past few years with no issues at all, reliable and awesome slave for 40 bucks.


----------



## Stacylouwho

I just received mine this week and used it last night at a local indoor concert! LOVE>>>>> IT! And I am still not even sure how to use it properly! I just adjusted settings till I got what I want! I imagine when I figure it all out it will be even more wonderful!


----------



## HughGuessWho

Qveon said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us the differences you've found between them and "pro grade stuff" please.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, I feel a bashing coming on. Buckster, I am in complete agreement with you every time this subject comes up.
> However, since you asked...
> 1) You cannot select zones with the Yongnuo RF-603, though I have several of them, use them all the time and said above that I have had zero issues with them.
> 2) You can't control flash output with the Yongnuo RF-603, though I have several of them, use them all the time and said above that I have had zero issues with them.
> 3) The YN560 Flash for Canon only has fractions of output option instead of "stops" though I have several of them, use them all the time and said above that I have had zero issues with them.
> 
> I could go on, but it is pointless. I have them, use them and recommend them though they DO NOT have features and functions that some more expensive options.
> 
> May I be pardoned, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you looked at the 622c triggers?
Click to expand...


I have, but in this case I was responding to the question asked of me, regarding my experience with what I have experience with.
In addition, the 662c's are 3 + times the price of the 603's.


----------



## jdsfighter

I have to agree with Buckster on all counts. I've had absolutely zero issues with the Yongnuo flashes so far. And I have another photographer friend who used their triggers exclusively for almost 2 years with absolutely zero issues as well. From my experience the flashes are rugged and work well. I've now dropped the flashes a couple times from over 9 feet onto solid concrete as I overly loosened the fasteners on the stands. The flashes still work fantastic and go off every single time without a hitch.

I have nothing but positive things to say about these flashes, they do everything I expect and much more.


----------



## Ballistics

Derrel said:


> You could ask this guy....he might be able to give you a user's point of view...
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...32-yongnuo-565ex-fire-itself-nikon-d3100.html
> 
> David Hobby at the Strobist blogspot doesn't recommend Yongy products because of their lack of warranty support and high failure rate.



Imagine that. The guy that is sponsored by and heavily endorses Lumopro doesn't recommend a competitor brand.

I have YN triggers and receivers, and 2 speedlights, and I can't recommend them more.
I paid $45 for my 560, and its build quality is excellent. If the 565 is anything like it, it's worth every penny.

Derrel, how about you get your hands on a YN flash... use it... then form an opinion, instead of going by what others say.
There are literally dozens of threads that recommend YN flashes, yet you link 1 from a user with a single post lol. 

I paid $45 for my 560, and the build quality matches my $300 Nikon SB700.



> he is fully, as in "fully" aware of the many problems that cheap Chinese knock-off flash gear suffers from.



Meanwhile, his precious Lumopro flashes are also made in China.


----------



## OLaA

Just ordered my 560-II.  Been looking for a cheap backup strobe.  Been on the fence between this or another lumopro.  The information and threads on this topic has helped a bunch.  Thanks!


----------

